# Cwc Watch Hands



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Got my CWC serviced several weeks ago but the servicing guy dropped the hand and the lume fell out, is there a place to buy replacements? Its the 70s manual wind 2750 eta


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

You could try Anchor Supplies. Then give the bill to your servicing guy.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi There. A good watch repairer will be able to re-lume your hands to match the same colour as your number markers. Replacing the hands could devalue your watch. For a watch of this quality that is genuine vintage military I would not attempt doing it yourself if you have not done it before. Try the host of this site or Steve at Ryte Time. Steve has done relume work for me before.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy with that , I would have thought he would have put it right


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Contacted roy last week still no word. hopefully will get reply soon and get this one sorted


----------

